# Cut3d problems



## morph1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi all,

I am having some issues with cut 3d, it seems that some of the time, the finishing path offsets by small distance increment and ruins the rough path...,
I looks like the finishing path is shifted be the 1/8" or so , I am using a 1/4" diameter bit for both the rough path and finishing path , do I have to offset the finishing path by the half diameter of the bit when processing or does this happen automatically after the NC files are imported into to the toolpath ?

any help would be appreciated.

thanks,

Drew.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Have you adjusted the path for the size of your bit.


----------



## morph1 (Sep 27, 2011)

fixtureman said:


> Have you adjusted the path for the size of your bit.


I am not sure as what you are asking me, I am a novice so I don't have all the terminology together yet, in toolpath there is no adjustment needed as the file opens and displays perfectly... , as far as I can see there is no adjustment necessary,
I ran a cut3d preview and the file render appears perfect...,
I am attaching a photo explaining the specific runs...


example A - showing rough path and starting finishing path (PAUSED),

example B - showing finishing path only , I skipped the rough path, (great finish)

example C - showing finished rough path only.










thank you for your help guys.

Drew


----------

